# Different types of biceps?



## TheStuff (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey, I don't know if this is true, but are there different types of bicep forms?  Like, someone was saying that if you curl a certain way, you get a different form of a bicep that if you did some other way.  I don't know, but it seems when I flex, my biceps like look normal, but most of it comes out from the inner arm, and not up.  I heard a post too that if you do curls when your arms are outwards, it builds the bicep up.  I don't know if this is right, but what have you guys heard, and what exercise do you suggest for improving the "rise and fatness" of the bicep.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 23, 2002)

Well you bi's have two muscle, the Biceps Brachii and the Brachialis. 
Curls hit the Bicep Brachii most while preacher and concentration curls hit the Brachialis most. 

I would use both to hit all the Bi's, alot of the shape depends on your genetics as well.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2002)

other than what Scotty said (hitting the two bicep muscles), you cannot change the shape of your bicep.


----------



## mesmall (Mar 23, 2002)

Size and shape are genetic factors.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 24, 2002)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## seyone (Mar 24, 2002)

finally a response you like huh TCD? 
I agree


----------



## The Rose (Mar 24, 2002)

You mean the maximum size achievable is genetic.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The Rose *_
> You mean the maximum size achievable is genetic.



Yes.

Some people think that if they took drugs they could look like or be as big as a pro bb, but that is not true. You have to have the genetics to get that big, and to respond to the drugs.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 24, 2002)

GH administration can alter that quite nicely tho. Along with some other "interesting" traits...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> GH administration can alter that quite nicely tho. Along with some other "interesting" traits...



to a degree, but there are still genetic limitations, I'm sure that science will overcome this in the near future.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 24, 2002)

Most likely.

I hear scientists are using nitric oxide (NO) to do this too.

It messes about with the beginning stages of hypertrophy or something like that via satalite cell proliferation.

If you have anything on it please send me it  That goes for all of you.


----------

